# Erfahrungen mit Graskarpfen,Goldkarpfen und Silberkarpfen?



## Igel (26. März 2007)

Hallo Zasammen?
Meine Frage.Hat einer von euch Graskarfpen,Goldkarpfen sowie __ Silberkarpfen im Teich. Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr mit diesen Fischen gemacht? Gute oder schlechte Erfahrungen.
Für Auskünfte wäre ich dankbar
Gruss Igel


----------



## karsten. (26. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit  Graskarpfen,Goldkarpfen und  Silberkarpfen?*

ich denke Das wäre schön !



oder schau mal hier 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2374/?q=graskarpfen


http://www.dooyoo.de/tiere/graskarpfen/454416/

war das einer von "unseren" Jürgen´s ?  


_Graskarpfen
Gelegentlich hört man „schlaue“ Ratschläge, die besagen, man solle zur Niederhaltung unerwünschten Pflanzenwuchses, besonders aber gegen Fadenalgen im Teich, Graskarpfen einsetzen. 
Davon ist unbedingt abzuraten. Graskarpfen fressen erst sämliche Pflanzen im Teich ab einschließlich der Seerosen. Ganz zuletzt, wenn keine anderen Pflanzen mehr vorhanden sind, fressen Graskarpfen auch die Fadenalgen. 
_ Zitat aus http://www.am.rlp.de/Internet/globa...910fbaaf293a1f11c1256f39002ef6d5?OpenDocument



mfG


----------



## eve34 (26. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit  Graskarpfen,Goldkarpfen und  Silberkarpfen?*

Zu den Silberkarpfen kann ich nur folgendes sagen : Kauft euch nie Fische in Holland !!! Ich habe mir dort 6 Silberkarpfen letztes Jahr gekauft und nun schwimmt nur noch einer drin rum . Der rest ist mir nach und nach eingegangen . Leider habe ich auch zu spät gelesen , das sie sich nur von Plankton ernähren . Einer vom Raifeisenmarkt sagte mir dann , das man sich nie Karpfen ( Koi , Graskarpfen etc. ) in Holland kaufen sollte , da man sich den Herpesvirus mit in den Teich holen kann . Na ja , jetzt bin ich um etliches Schlauer und um 5 Fische ärmer  . Die __ Sonnenbarsche und die __ Stichlinge  sind alle wohlauf . Dieses Jahr kommen dann noch Kois und Goldfische dazu . Mal sehen ob nicht einer in meiner Nähe welche abzugeben hat


----------



## Annett (27. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit  Graskarpfen,Goldkarpfen und  Silberkarpfen?*

Hallo eve,

um Dich vor großen Enttäuschungen halbwegs zu schützen, würde ich mit nur einem Koi anfangen. Der Grund?
KHV (Koiherpesvirus) kann in dem Teich auch einige Zeit ohne Wirt überleben - hast Du es, befällt es sehr wahrs. auch den Neubesatz.
Außerdem schwimmt ja immer noch ein Überlebender darin herum... falls er KHV hat(te), ist er sein Leben lang Träger - die Krankheit kann immer wieder ausbrechen und den Neubesatz dahinraffen.
Soweit mir bekannt, können KHV sogar Goldfische bekommen. Bin mir jetzt nur nicht ganz sicher, ob es bei ihnen auch ausbricht oder ob sie es nur weiterverbreiten. :?

Also setz erstmal keine sauteuren Fische ein...
Vielleicht füllst Du mal Dein Profil komplett aus, damit Leute mit Nachzuchten auch sehen, ob Du vielleicht in ihrer Nähe wohnst. 

Ich hätte am Wochenende junge Koi ohne Ende bei meiner Cousine mitnehmen können. 
Aber erstens passen die Temperaturen noch nicht, zweitens ist der Teich schon überfüllt und drittens: es passt einfach nicht ins Konzept.   
Setz also ja nicht zuviele Fische ein, und bei Goldfischen gleich an einen Sonnenbarsch zur Nachwuchsreduktion denken.


----------



## Igel (27. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit  Graskarpfen,Goldkarpfen und  Silberkarpfen?*

Hallo Annett.
Danke das war mal eine klare Ansage.Ich wollte mir die Graskarpfen holen um die vielen __ Wasserlinsen zubeseitigen.Habe auch gehört die fressen Algen.
Zu den Kois.Habe ich genug im Teich 20 Stück 35-50 cm.Nochmals Danke für deine Information.
Schöne Grüsse Igel


----------



## tomz (6. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Graskarpfen,Goldkarpfen und Silberkarpfen?*

Silberkarpfen braucht reines Wasser und viel Platz den er wird bis zu 120 cm lang gleich lang wie der Amur(Graskarpfen) Der Silberkarpfen frisst nur Algen (Schwebealgen) spezielles Fischfutter ist er leider nicht. 

Gruß
tomz


----------



## Mühle (6. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Graskarpfen,Goldkarpfen und Silberkarpfen?*

Hallo Igel,

für Wasserlinsen bzw. zur Beseitigung der Wasserlinsen sind Graskarpfen optimal  . Ich züchte mittlerweile Wasserlinsen in Wasserfässern , um den Graskarpfen ein "Leckerchen" zu bereiten.

Ansonsten ist viel Fütterung mit grünem Salat, kein Eisbergsalat, angesagt und sie lassen Deine Pflanzen auch soweit in Ruhe . Mir hat noch kein Graskarpfen an den Seerosen geknappert, na ja, die Wasserpest hat natürlich ein schlechtes Leben.

Immer gut mit Salat füttern, dann gibt es eigentlich wenig Probleme :

 

Die beiden Graskarpfen fressen nun seit über 2 Wochen nichts mehr, die sind bereits in der Winterruhe, wie es scheint.

Mit den anderen Karpfenarten habe ich keine Erfahrung.

viele Grüße

Britta, die sich über ihre Graskarpfen freut


----------



## Igel (7. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit  Graskarpfen,Goldkarpfen und  Silberkarpfen?*

Hallo Zusammen.
Danke für eure Auskünfte jetzt weiß ich mehr über Graskarpfen,war sehr Intressant.
Grüsse Igel


----------



## Anette (28. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit  Graskarpfen,Goldkarpfen und  Silberkarpfen?*

hallo an alle Teichliebhaber,
wir wollten nach unserem Umzug den ausgetrockneten miniteich neu anlegen, mit Bagger als Hilfsmittel wirklich eine einfache sache...das "Loch" wurde dann auch um etliches größer als geplant (hat spaß einfach gemacht zu zugucken, nun ist es ein mini-schwimmteich geworden der uns aber jedes Jahr auf´s neue viel Freude macht.Im ersten Jahr schon hatten wir große __ Libellen (die ich am meisten liebe),an Fischen haben wir einen großen Karpfen (eigentlich zum rausangeln gedacht), Goldorfen, Goldfische, __ Moderlieschen, Graskarpfen, __ Molche, __ Frösche (alle vom Nachbarn zu uns übergewechselt ;-) ) und einmal sah ich eine riesige Libelle mit Kupferfarbenen Flügeln (das ist auch meine Frage) die ich nirgends gefunden habe... kennt jemand von euch diese Gattung ? Leider flog sie nur über unseren Teich und ward nicht mehr gesehen... Unser Teich ist also reich besetzt und wir staunen das er nach nur 2 Jahren so eine fülle an Tieren anzog. Auch unsere (4) Nachbarn haben Teiche, vielleicht hat sich das günstig ausgewirkt für uns ... meine Kinder liegen jedenfalls im Frühjahr schon bäuchlings am Ufer und suchen nach neuen Bewohnern. Der  Teich ist auch das schönste an unserem großen Garten.
Also wer die Libellenart kennt...schreibt mir bitte
Gruß Anette


----------



## Anette (28. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit  Graskarpfen,Goldkarpfen und  Silberkarpfen?*

ups...noch was vergessen...wir müssen, der Form nach, eine andere Sorte Karpfen im Teich haben. Er ist auch goldfarben und es scheinen junge zu sein.
kann das ein graskarpfen sein?


----------



## WERNER 02 (28. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit  Graskarpfen,Goldkarpfen und  Silberkarpfen?*



> und einmal sah ich eine riesige Libelle mit Kupferfarbenen Flügeln (das ist auch meine Frage) die ich nirgends gefunden habe... kennt jemand von euch diese Gattung ?



Hi Fam A.K Meyer
Kann es sein das es diese hier war ??!!



Gruß
Werner


----------



## Marlowe (5. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit  Graskarpfen,Goldkarpfen und  Silberkarpfen?*

Hallo und einen wuinderbaren Abend!

Als gänzlich Neuer auf dieser herrlichen Gartenteichseite - und nur mit geringem Wissen versehener Gartenteichanfänger - möchte ich noch zum Thema Graskarpfen anmerken:
In meinem seit Frühling 2007 bestehenden Teich leben drei junge Graskarpfen, die tatsächlich GRAS fressen. Als Aquarianer seit Urzeiten ist das für mich eine unglaubliche Angelegenheit, die Tiere dabei zu beobachten.
So, nun gab ich auch mal meine Meinung ab. Jetzt oder morgen werde ich als absolute Computernull versuchen, einen eigenen Beitrag ohne 
Bezug zu verfassen. Ich weiß zwar noch nicht, wo man da was anklicken muß, aber das wird schon...... Man sehe mir die anfängliche Unbeholfenheit nach.


----------

